# 200sx speedometer problem



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a 1992 200sx turbo and seem to have developed a problem with my speedo.It is intermittent and now and again disappears and reads zero, then comes back reading again.Just wondered if someone could point me in the direction of the fault.One local garage said it is elctronic and that i would need a new sender unit but that was without looking at it


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

are you talkin about the speed sensor or what?? if it is the speed sensorlook behind the cluster and look for a red/blue wire, there should be too of them but one of them is for the cluster lights and one is for the speed needle


----------

